# [Eclipse] Argumente, Workspace Pfad, .java Dateien



## Guest (1. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar kleine Fragen zu Eclipse:

1.





Der obere Teil des Bildes ist JBuilder, der untere Eclipse. Wie man sieht zeigt JBuilder die Bezeichnung der einzelnen Argumente an, wo Eclipse nur arg0, arg1, ... durchnummeriert.
Wie bringe ich Eclipse dazu, auch die Namen anzuzeigen ("int width" ist für mich als relativen Anfänger wesentlich aussagekräftiger als "int arg3")?

2.
Ich habe in dein Einstellungen keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Default Workspace-Pfad zu ändern. /eclipse/workspace ist irgendwie scheisse. Wenn mir das jemand zeigen könnte wäre ich dankbar.

3. 
Ich habe öfter einzelne .java Dateien, die ich gerne kompilieren und ausführen würde. Primitivere IDEs wie der JCreator haben damit keine Probleme, warum muss ich bei Eclipse den Umweg über ein neues jpx-Projekt gehen und mich mit Laufzeitkonfigurationen rumschlagen?
Bzw. gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## el_barto (4. Mrz 2004)

zu 2. - leg dir 'ne verknüpfung an, die eclipse mit folgendem parameter startet: -data Laufwerk:\Pfad_zum_Workspace\DeinWorkspace


----------



## Samurider (4. Mrz 2004)

Zu 1:
Eclipse bietet dir an dieser Stelle 2 (!) mögliche Methoden an.
Sobald du dich für eine der beiden entschieden hast (Return drücken), erhältst du auch detailliertere Informationen.

Gruß,
JT


----------



## bygones (4. Mrz 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe ein paar kleine Fragen zu Eclipse:
> 1.
> Der obere Teil des Bildes ist JBuilder, der untere Eclipse. Wie man sieht zeigt JBuilder die Bezeichnung der einzelnen Argumente an, wo Eclipse nur arg0, arg1, ... durchnummeriert.
> Wie bringe ich Eclipse dazu, auch die Namen anzuzeigen ("int width" ist für mich als relativen Anfänger wesentlich aussagekräftiger als "int arg3")?


Welche Version hast du denn ? - Hast du den Pfad zur API angegeben ?
Ich habe Version 2.1 und die API angegeben. Wenn ich eine Methode dann vervollständigen will, zeigt mir Eclipse die parameter der Methode mit aussagekräftigen Namen + API Doku !!


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.
> Ich habe in dein Einstellungen keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Default Workspace-Pfad zu ändern. /eclipse/workspace ist irgendwie scheisse. Wenn mir das jemand zeigen könnte wäre ich dankbar.


Wenn du ein Projekt anlegst gibst du ja als erstes an, wie das Projekt heißen soll. Dort kannst du auch angeben, in welchem Verzeichnis das Projekt liegen soll[/quote]


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.
> Ich habe öfter einzelne .java Dateien, die ich gerne kompilieren und ausführen würde. Primitivere IDEs wie der JCreator haben damit keine Probleme, warum muss ich bei Eclipse den Umweg über ein neues jpx-Projekt gehen und mich mit Laufzeitkonfigurationen rumschlagen?
> Bzw. gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?


Dafür ist Eclipse nicht angelegt (eigentlich) - es ist für Projekte angelegt. Ich mach es aber so, dass ich ein DummyProjekt habe und dort die "kleinen" Klassen liegen habe. Wenn ich dann diese starten will, wähle ich die Klasse aus, geh dann bei "Run" auf "Run as" --> "Java Application".... und schon läufts


----------



## Phaxx (12. Apr 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.
> Ich habe in dein Einstellungen keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Default Workspace-Pfad zu ändern. /eclipse/workspace ist irgendwie scheisse. Wenn mir das jemand zeigen könnte wäre ich dankbar.



Habe gerade mal versuchsweise eclipse 2.1.3 draufgeladen und habe Anfangs gleich mal dasselbe Problem, zu welchem ihr keine Lösung gepostet habt. Auch ich habe alles Optionen durchsucht und nix dazu gefunden. Klar kann ich bei jedem Projekt ein individueller Ordner angeben, aber ich suche eine Möglichkeit, dass der Standard-Pfad direkt zu meinem Java-Project-Ordner zeigt... Geht das echt nicht?

<edit>
Sorry, habe el bartos Post falsch interpretiert, des is ja die Lösung!


----------

